# Snake Pass Run (Repost)



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't know - bloody hackers [smiley=furious3.gif]

Anyway's - Sunday 28th 1PM - Snake Pass Run. Meet at the end of M67 @ the famous Golden Arches  and head "over them thar hills" to Sunny (maybe) Sheffield and back...

I will be just back from a week in America so I will try to stay on the right...err left hand side of the road.

All Welcome,

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1pm. I'll be there


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> I will be just back from a week in America so I will try to stay on the right...err left hand side of the road.


Have you not gone yet. 

As this is an afternoon start, put me down for a maybe. I am going to 3-Sisters to watch the Karting in the morning, so I might just make it. Will confirm nearer the day.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Come on then folks: where is everyone Â ???

Jonathan is doing a run for us: lets give him some more support here Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Maybe it should be a cross pennie cruise, Start as planned then hook-up with anyone from the S.Yorks area for the return run back towards the rainy city on a diff route, then the Yorkshire crowd get a run back across the Snake homeward bound.

Just a thought.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Or a run from Cheshire :

... along some nice roads [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Cant do this one i will be i ireland  for the weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

They should have nice roads over there ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Going by plane  so no driving being picked up at the airport


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Or a run from Cheshire Â :
> 
> ... along some nice roads Â [smiley=jester.gif]


sounds nice dani
i will be upfor it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We must sort out time and meeting place then ;D
... let me think about it after the 24th ... I'll be *rather busy* until then :-/

Anyone else up for a *pre-cruise cruise* :


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Come on people, we need more TT's

Any Yorkshire TTypes fancy coming over or meeting up over your way for a return leg.

Jonathan, when r u back.

You have more holidays than Judith Chamers.

Ian.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I might be able to make it but coming from Sheffield I'd probably meet up for the drive across only. I drive across to Manchester that way all time (not the Snake but use the M67) but not heard of "the famous Golden Arches" at the end of the M67, what/where is that?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Scottish burger bar. ;D


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Ah, it finally clicks, well it is early. :-[


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I have returned (oh nooo I hear you cry) !!!!!

OK, time to get this post back on Track, Original plan was for a 1PM start from Mcdonalds (Golden Arches ) - through that little village that I can't remember the name of and then off over the Snake Pass, stop for lunch and back (slightly different route).

Am open to suggestions, modifications to above. We have:

Me
Dani
Ian - R u confirmed or still maybe ??
Kingcutter - Just the Cheshire Section or the whole thing ?
Whirlypig - maybe ?

Jonathan ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Still a maybe, ??? Is it still a 1pm start ?

IM your moby and I'll call u on the day. 

Ian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. I'm back on here (work done) ;D

kingcuTTer, where are you coming from?
If we are to be at the McD for 1pm I could think of some nice roads around Whaley Bridge/Glossop area


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm out I'm afraid :'(

Two potential timewasters coming to view my BMW, didn't sound overly convincing but can't take any chances
http://www.it4site.com/car/bmwad.htm (can never have too much advertising ;D)


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok Folks - I will see whoever is coming at 1PM on Mcdonalds car park at the end of the M67.

Any late comers feel free to just turn up !!!

;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

1pm for a burger  I'll be there ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What a brilliant day and drive; many thanks for organising it, Jonathan Â ;D
How did you mange to chase the rather dark looking clouds away Â :
After today we know that TTs are loved by all: even geese hwo gave us a ??warm welcome?? in a tiny village Â 8) trying to peck at the cars and we also met umpteen numbers of cattlle on another Pennine road.

Loads and loads of TT around and Jonathan managed to round one or two more up on the way to Sheffield Â  
.... and who would come the other way on our way back? Jay, R15KTT Â  Â did you set off an hour after we did and almost caught up with us at the BP petrol station Â :

A fabulous day Jonathan, many thanks again. I'm looking forward to the next run Â ;D


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

You deserve the Thanks Dani - I just arranged the Snake Pass traffic jam :-[

Once again wonderful roads, car is tucked away in garage covered in Cow dung, and Geese ;D

Thanks for coming along, see you at the next run.

Jonathan


----------

